# Assembler Anfänge



## Hunter3 (22. November 2010)

hallo,

ich habe vor mich in nächster Zeit mal etwas mit Assembler zu beschäftigen und jetzt wollte ich von euch (ich habe google schon benutzt, aber nix aktuelles gefunden)
Welcher Assembler momentan noch aktuell ist und wo man diesen herbekommt ?
Wo es evtl. Tutorials gibt für Assembler X 
mein os ist windows 7 (64bit)

Vielen Dank für Antworten und einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## BassBox (26. November 2010)

was willst du damit schreiben? ein eigenes os? dann lade dir den NASM oder den FASM herrunter. Um ne exe datei zu erstellen brauchst du den MASM (kostet was) oder den TASM.


----------



## Hunter3 (30. November 2010)

Also erstmal Danke für die Antwort habe mich jetzt für FASM entschieden.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein neues Problem unzwar schreibe ich mein OS unter der Aktuellen Version von VirtualBox wo Win XP installiert ist und immer wenn ich das Bios Interrupt 16h aufrufe hängt sich VirtualBox komplett weg, beim DOS Interrupt 21h und BIOS 10h geht alles ohne murren.
Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte ?

Hunter3


----------



## BassBox (30. November 2010)

bei mir funkts, aber ich arbeite mit 2 pcs und Disketten oder ich richte ein Virtual Floppy Drive ein und las virtual box davon starten. Wenn du mit disketten arbeitest macht dein pc das was du ihm sagst aber so... Da funkt bei mir zum beispiel die funktion zum pixelsetzen nicht. Sorry das ich dir nicht helfen kan...


----------

